# ماهى مواد تصنيع البروفايل



## مهندند (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن طلب مساعدة 
ممكن احد يساعدنى فى طريقة تصنيع مادة دهان الواجهات 
اللى هى اسمها بروفايل فى الخليج او جرافيت فى مصر او منين اجيب الموادالخام
وشكرا​


----------

